# Photoshoot with Bike and Model!



## cove26 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey all I did this photoshoot last summer for an airbrush company that did all of the customization on this Yamaha! It is absolutely astounding. My photos of it were actually featured in 2 Wheel Tuner Magazine. 

Anyone got ways to improve on it for the next shoot? Will be doing a calendar for the company this summer and I am always looking for ways to flip things up and improve.  

Enjoy some pics, my website has many more  Michael Coviello - Fine Art Photography

Mike


----------



## cove26 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok I can not find how to post my pictures on here??? Any help?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm not a Halo fan..( never played it lol) _But the airbrushing is immaculate_*! *Ibet it would look awesome in hdr.

All of the shots are great!!!  the railing behind the bike just doesn't do it for me. Takes away..and distracts. IMO...
Congrats on gettin ur pics in the mag!:thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 25, 2010)

> Ok I can not find how to post my pictures on here??? Any help?



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...15-how-do-i-do-pictorial-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## Derrel (Feb 25, 2010)

Locate the URL of a photo on your photo hosting site or web site. Copy the URL and paste it into a post here on TPF.

At the front of the URL, use a pair of brackets with IMG inside, like this


----------



## cove26 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, that is the problem I am having though. When I go to post something, nothing comes up on my screen to manage attachments at all and I would like to just upload it from my computer rather than my website.


----------

